# What would you do with this sauce?



## Gayle (Sep 10, 2006)

I make a very simple anise-flavored syrup (2 c. sugar, 1 c. water, 1 t. anise flavoring. Bring to a boil and simmer 5 to 10 minutes, or until slightly thickened). I love it on vanilla ice cream, but can't think of what else it would be good on. What else could I do with it?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2006)

_Gayle,_
_how about some sliced pound cake surrounded by fresh sliced peaches and then spoon some of the syrup over the cake and peaches and top with whipped cream or even just plain._

_kadesma _


----------



## buckytom (Sep 10, 2006)

sounds like it might go well on grilled pork, veal, or even lamb chops. 

or mix it with apple cider or red wine vinegar, evoo, add some mashed garlic, and use it as a dressing over a salad of arrugula, endive, and radicchio, maybe with some goat cheese.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 11, 2006)

What if you coated some pecans with it when it was still warm?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 11, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sounds like it might go well on grilled pork, veal, or even lamb chops.
> 
> or mix it with apple cider or red wine vinegar, evoo, add some mashed garlic, and use it as a dressing over a salad of arrugula, endive, and radicchio, maybe with some goat cheese.



YES!  You've mentioned some of the more bitter greens/salad and that sounds wonderful!!!  I love this idea!


----------



## scott123 (Sep 11, 2006)

It might be nice in coffee.


----------



## Lynan (Sep 11, 2006)

Tweak it to be a sorbet or granita!!


----------



## corazon (Sep 11, 2006)

brush it over a baked cake before you frost it.  It will infuse your cake with a great flavor and keep it very moist.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 11, 2006)

Gayle said:
			
		

> I make a very simple anise-flavored syrup (2 c. sugar, 1 c. water, 1 t. anise flavoring. Bring to a boil and simmer 5 to 10 minutes, or until slightly thickened). I love it on vanilla ice cream, but can't think of what else it would be good on. What else could I do with it?


 
Add some fresh, slightly underripe pineapple and a little hot pepper and serve it over grilled fish or shrimps!


----------



## Gayle (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the ideas everyone! I think I'm going to have to make another batch of syrup and try these out. It never occurred to me to use it in a main dish or salad.


----------



## skyy38 (Aug 30, 2008)

Gayle said:


> I make a very simple anise-flavored syrup (2 c. sugar, 1 c. water, 1 t. anise flavoring. Bring to a boil and simmer 5 to 10 minutes, or until slightly thickened). I love it on vanilla ice cream, but can't think of what else it would be good on. What else could I do with it?


 
Take 1/2 of your syrup and combine with 1 cup oil and 1/2 cup vinegar. Toss in some basil while you're at it.
Marinate and then grill chicken breasts. Don't forget the wood chips.
Use the leftover marinade to make a white sauce based condiment.
Serve with angel hair pasta and asiago.


----------

